# Paphiopedilum Paolo Uccello



## fibre (Feb 15, 2020)

Some pics of Paph. Paolo Uccello (Farmland x _thaianum_), named after the Italian artist who painted the biggest and roundest asses of horses.


----------



## fibre (Feb 16, 2020)

facebookeisation : no commend, just 'like'
So, thanks for your thumbs!


----------



## eds (Feb 16, 2020)

Not too much to say other than I really like the bottom clone!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2020)

some nice outcomes


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am also a really big fan of the bottom one.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 16, 2020)

Pretty cool results! How big are these flowers?


----------



## fibre (Mar 18, 2020)

chrismende said:


> Pretty cool results! How big are these flowers?


Thanks Chris!
I guess they are about 5, 6 and 8 cm NS.


----------

